# CPC Exam Scores - Does anyone know what percentage is needed



## mekab26@yahoo.com

Does anyone know what percentage is needed to be considered passing? When I checked my results it showed me I had a 67% and I'm about to order some practice test and prepare for my retake. Just want to kind of get an idea of how far out of the ball park I am.


----------



## NaliniAAPC

I think the passing score is 70% in overall sections.you have to score 70% in all sections like E/M, Anesthesia,medicine,billing etc.All the best for the another attempt.Aim to score high..
All the best.
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## GEETA PATEL

mekab26@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know what percentage is needed to be considered passing? When I checked my results it showed me I had a 67% and I'm about to order some practice test and prepare for my retake. Just want to kind of get an idea of how far out of the ball park I am.



70% and above.


----------



## mjonzey@gmail.com

*CPC Exam Scores*

It is 70%. I failed my exam too, I got a 64%. I'm retaking the exam next Saturday the 4th. I've had someone help me by supplying me with several coding exams. My suggestion is start coding like theres no tomorrow. I feel much more confident in my coding. You'll start knowing what to pick out of the records. 

Good luck to you.

Michelle


----------



## tendercare02@hotmail.com

*National Exam*

You need a overall 70% or higher to pass.  As a reminder when you are taking the exam, it has already been coded for you - Simply eliminate any wrong answers and choose the best answer available.


----------



## Doreen Smith

70. The first time I took it I got a 63 then an 82.  You do not need to order the practice tests if you have one already.  Re-read the highlighted text from school then read the guidelines in the actual CPT book including the intro and the guidelines before each section of the CPT book.  Then familiarize yourself with the HCPCS book.  I would suggest reading Appendix A which goes into detail about each modifier and jot notes next to the front flap about each modifier.  The more notes in your CPT the better especially when you are under stress during the test.  Also, take your practice exam and section it off by 50 questions at a time in 2 hours time.  Redo the practice test you have.  When reviewing the textbook pay particular attention to E/M, cardiology, and lacerations, pathology, lesions, and the stuff you know will be on the test again!  When taking the exam start with number 1 til your head hurts from coding ( about 3-4 hours) then switch to the terminology and HCPCS and practice mgmt sections to give your brain a break then go back to the coding where you left off.  If you are having trouble choosing between 2 codes check the ICD code and eliminate the wrong answer from there or by eliminating the wrong modifier. Trust me it works!  Good Luck!


----------



## cpaez9

when did you take your exam? I took mine on the 14th and still have not gotten my scores!


----------



## kcostigan

you need to get a 70% or higher to pass the exam. an it takes 5-6 days to get your test results back on this website and then about a month to recieve them in the mail. your really close to passing so GOOD LUCK


----------



## code3jill

You need at least a 70% average of all 3 sections combined.  It used to be 70% in each section to pass, however the scoring changed in 2009 to total combined average.


----------



## LINDAACOSTA

I just took the exam and got a 58%.  I just read your comment and will try this.  I need to pass this exam.  Any other suggestions.  Thanks Linda 





Doreen Smith said:


> 70. The first time I took it I got a 63 then an 82.  You do not need to order the practice tests if you have one already.  Re-read the highlighted text from school then read the guidelines in the actual CPT book including the intro and the guidelines before each section of the CPT book.  Then familiarize yourself with the HCPCS book.  I would suggest reading Appendix A which goes into detail about each modifier and jot notes next to the front flap about each modifier.  The more notes in your CPT the better especially when you are under stress during the test.  Also, take your practice exam and section it off by 50 questions at a time in 2 hours time.  Redo the practice test you have.  When reviewing the textbook pay particular attention to E/M, cardiology, and lacerations, pathology, lesions, and the stuff you know will be on the test again!  When taking the exam start with number 1 til your head hurts from coding ( about 3-4 hours) then switch to the terminology and HCPCS and practice mgmt sections to give your brain a break then go back to the coding where you left off.  If you are having trouble choosing between 2 codes check the ICD code and eliminate the wrong answer from there or by eliminating the wrong modifier. Trust me it works!  Good Luck!


----------



## mekab26@yahoo.com

*CPC Exam Scores -  i was supprise*

i took mine nov 21 i was supprise to have min back so soon but had it on the 25th


----------



## twizzle

*Passing score*

I really do think it's very important to know the passing score before you take the test rather than after.
I'm amazed at the number of candidates asking what the score is after they've failed. Knowing the score beforehand is part of the preparation for the test.......isn't it? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mekab26@yahoo.com

no ur right i should have but i didnt so sue me oh wait guess what im not obsorbing any negativity today try again laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. ughhhhhhhhhhh some people are such mood killers


----------



## drado72

I took my exam for the first time on November 20th and passed.  The best suggestions I can offer is to familiarize yourself with the coding guidelines in your ICD9 book and be adept at moving through your CPT book.  Also use the clues given to eliminate wrong answers, if the patient presented at the ER you know you are looking strictly for an ER code; if the patient ususally sees Dr. A but because he's on vacation they see Dr. B within the same practice you know you can immediately eliminate any new patient codes.  Make sure you look up the diagnosis codes also to help narrow down your correct answer. Also if any codes have age limitations (such as a tonsilectomy or adenoidectomy) make sure you select the correct code for your patient's age.  If you are given a code selection with a block and a procedure code, review the procedure code to make sure it doesn't include the block. When taking the test go to your strongest areas first, answer those questions and then go back to the others.

Just remember to stay calm, focused, and to read very carefully.  The right answer is right in front of you, use a process of elimination to reach the right conclusion.


----------



## medcoder9

Okay. can someone please tell me if you really still need 70% on EACH section? OR 70% OVERall grade? 


I took a sample test and I had 68% in section 3 but had 78% over all. In the reall CPC exam is that a fail or pass?

thank you for the info. I will take mine in 17 days and I am really REALLY scared.

Also  have been looking all over the AAPC website for the things u need like your AAPC ID, Driver's license or other form IDs and things you need to take the exam but I cant find it. Can someone link me please. Thanks.


----------



## twizzle

*Passing scores*

mekab.....  I give up. I've taken more tests in my life than most people and my professors would always start their preparation for our tests by emphasizing the importance of knowing what the passing score is required from the get-go. Not a negative thing. 
Good luck


----------



## eescalante

medcoder9 said:


> Okay. can someone please tell me if you really still need 70% on EACH section? OR 70% OVERall grade?
> 
> 
> I took a sample test and I had 68% in section 3 but had 78% over all. In the reall CPC exam is that a fail or pass?
> 
> thank you for the info. I will take mine in 17 days and I am really REALLY scared.
> 
> Also  have been looking all over the AAPC website for the things u need like your AAPC ID, Driver's license or other form IDs and things you need to take the exam but I cant find it. Can someone link me please. Thanks.



Passing is 70% overall.

What you need to have with you varies by the site at which you will be taking your exam. Contact the proctor for your exam if your are unsure what you need to bring. Generally, you do need a photo ID (driver's license) and your AAPC membership #.

Hope that helps.


----------



## medcoder9

Thanks. It helps. I took a sample test and I had 68% in section 3 but had 78% over all. In the real CPC exam is that a fail or pass? So that is a pass right?

Ever since I took that sample test, I was having sleepless nights. But glad my result is a pass. Now I have to practice to take the whole test in time. Because I was over 2 hours with that result. Not good at all.


----------



## aprein

At the beginning of 2009, the AAPC no longer required a passing score for each section of the test.  As long as your overall is above a 70%, you are granted the credential.  Being a teacher of medical coding, I do not agree with that.  But the rules are what they are.

I would definitely take the practice test again and have a timer nearby.  The two most important things about this test (other than a positive attitude) is accuracy and time management.  Whenever one of my students takes the test and ends up failing it, it's usually because they did not manage their time well--not because they are bad coders.

If you would like any further case studies or handouts to practice on, let me know.  I teach a CPC prep course, and I have all kinds of resources at my disposal.  You can email me at angela.rein@sbc-collinsville.com.  Good luck!


----------



## laydi_salazar

I took my free retake on Nov. 6th and I felt positive about it. I finished an hour b4. I had purchased a practice exam and studied it. I sincerely thought this 2nd x was it.....

When I checked 2 see if my results had been posted on here, I saw that I had FAILED!! I seriously could not believe it. My heart started racing and my excitement was flushed down the drain. I missed it by 4 pts. 4 pts, I felt horrible when I went back to work. I didn't want to do anything!

 I felt like I've let myself down and my daughters down, because this would have changed my life financially. I was hoping and ready to get paid what I deserved. I was excited to not have to worry about how I would pay my bills since I'm the only one working right now. SO SUX! This would have really helped my husband and I. He would have had his chance at going to a tech school and not worry about money cuz we'd be good with one income.

NOW, my 3rd x at taking the CPC exam this weekend, 12-11.... I am hoping to pass this x cuz I really need it. I can't afford to keep paying $300 again!

Lord Jesus, help me pass this CPC exam. You know my heart and my situation. I can't do it alone and without You....


----------



## preserene

*I took my free retake on Nov*

'' I took my free retake on Nov. 6th and I felt positive about it. I finished an hour b4. I had purchased a practice exam and studied it. I sincerely thought this 2nd x was it.....

When I checked 2 see if my results had been posted on here, I saw that I had FAILED!! I seriously could not believe it. My heart started racing and my excitement was flushed down the drain. I missed it by 4 pts. 4 pts, I felt horrible when I went back to work. I didn't want to do anything!" Quote

Be strong just as your faith is strong. The Good Lord is in control of all situations. he will bring it to pass this time for you. We earnestly pray for your success
You believe me when I took up the test, I used the previous year book and I was given a choice of either take up the current year manual they provided just then there or take it up next time; They would not allow me to use the previous year's. It is a rule .They have to abide. I was not aware of it. I started packing off from the exam hall. But by a wink of an eye, the proctor just signaled 'Just wait'. She  was so graceful enough to call our Board to just get the final say. There she came up with the green signal to allow me. I praised Lord. I thank our AAPC Board immensely for allowing me.
You know what. My first prayer was ''Lord this is your battle and you triumph and all glory belongs to you''; then started the real battle and the devil was trying to put me to shame but our Lord reined. I finished the exam just in exact time not even a fraction of second extra and all questions answered and I came out with good colors. All glory be to Him. I did all things through Him who strengthened me.
So the one who is so powerful would show up this time and win the battle for you too. Be steadfast and keep cool. your sword is His sword and your victory is His victory


----------



## laydi_salazar

*thank you*

I really needed to hear this. I asked Him to give me a sign that all will be well. Your reply was it. I am putting all my trust in our Lord that it be HIS will and not mine. He knows my heart better than anyone else. I sure can't do this alone. I like coding at my job. At times it is hectic(?), but I learn everyday. I am hoping for the best tomorrow.

Thank you so kindly for your response. I do need prayers and guidance from our Lord Jesus Christ. I am prepared to win this battle and gain victory through our Lord.

Thanks,

Brenda


----------



## BJanePla

*RE taking exam*

D. Smith, I did exactly as you suggested (mostly); I coding for 2 hours at a time,
jumped around, then did the Med Term, HCPCS, then back to coding.
I also suggest doing the easier ones 1st - or short ones 1st, leave the longer ones
until about 1 hr before (the 5 hr mark). Also find the ICD-9 code that matches
out of 4 entries - then you don't have to look up the rest - if you are running out
of time. I took mine again on 12/4. I got 66% last time. I pray I passed, I
never want to do this again!!!: This was my 3 rd test. I got 50, 64, & 66. I pray I passed.


----------



## jenparedes@yahoo.com

*Not An Easy Exam....*

This was NOT an easy exam.  I took mine last Sat. and am waiting for results...I took a 'crash course' with people who were already aworking in the field.. I have a very strong medical background and it was a good thing!  I am in contact with a friend I met while in this class and she is on pins and needles also waiting.


----------



## thefosterfarm

*Experience?*

I am taking the exam this Saturday, and reading your posts worries me. I am wondering how many of you have prior coding experience, and how much? I have been coding on and off for 25 years, just started studying for the exam a few months ago. I've really been grinding it out the past few weeks.  I have a problem with testing, can't focus, so really working on that. Am able to score in the 70's-80's on the practice tests, have taken all 3 multiple times. Now am trying to focus on the questions I am missing, and what I am overlooking. Most of the time I wasn't paying attention!  Any more advice would help me! Thanks!


----------



## sphands60

*sphands@aol.com*

Hi - I just received my exam results and had an "enlightening" conversation with AAPC to try to understand my grade. I was given a "grade" of "69" with passing being "70 overall" ... but
if all questions are weighted equally - they are worth 4.666666 per question ----- which - at least mathematically - cannot even come out to a "grade" of 69 ..... so it is NOT graded on 100% being a perfect score - it is somehow based on % of correct answers --- 

So when I spoke with someone at AAPC who was not specifically affiliated with the exam or certification portion of the organization ..... but she said you cannot get any more than 45 questions incorrect and pass the exam ..... which certainly wasn't explained to me before I sat for the exam two weeks ago.  So my "grade" was 69 which means I actually got 54 incorrect ... when I could ONLY get 49 incorrect ---- 

I received % of questions I had correct for EACH section of the exam --- and suggestions (and more sample questions I could purchase) of areas where I need to be stronger -----

So color me confused in Syracuse.   

Susan
sphands@aol.com


----------



## Aluvendale

*You can do it.*



sphands60 said:


> So color me confused in Syracuse.



Don't give yourself a headache over how many you can and can not miss. Don't just study to get 1 or 2 more correct. . . study like you plan to get every question correct! Otherwise, you will sit there worrying about getting one or two more questions right, rather than focusing on the task at hand. You know you came close the 1st time, now just focus on practicing/studying and you'll definitely improve. 

You can do it!


----------



## Milanmarino

Took my exam on the 19th, for the 3rd time studied for weeks, posted material, only to find that I had failed again with a 68. This really suxs.  Had gone though the test leaving the harder question for last. thought I did really well. Almost couldn't take the test , because aapc membership had expired after paying for test. Then HAD TO PAY FOR MEMBERSHIP TO GET THE FAILING RESULTS. I really think if you pay 300.00 for a test you shouldn't have to pay for a membership to GET THE RESULTS! Money hungry rip off, not the test. That was 125.00 in grocery money I could have use for the month. Don't miss understand me I 'm all for paying for the test, I just think having to pay for results in this tight time uncalled for.


----------



## ohn0disaster

You think it's hard passing the exam now? You should have tried taking it a few years ago. They've actually made passing the exam easier for you guys. When I took my test, the test was split into "sections" and you had to pass each section or you FAILED. Meaning, you had to be equally as good in ALL portions of the test, or you were royally screwed. 

This test is hard, I know. I took it more than once and each time, after I was done with the test, I left feeling like "WTF JUST HAPPENED IN THERE?!" I had to take it 3 times. It was awful. I knew that I could code. I got hired before I got my certification, and had 90 days to get certified or get out. I had already proven that I knew my stuff (to my employer). I couldn't understand why I was having trouble passing the test, aside from the time issue. I felt so rushed. You feel completely blindsided afterwards. My advice is not to obsess over any one question. If you're really having that much trouble, mark it and skip it so you can come back to it later. Try to relax and stay optimisstic! Keep studying and keep trying. The test, the studying, and the fees have ALL been worth it, for me. I no longer have a job. I have a CAREER, one that I am proud to claim. 

Good luck to those of you that are still working on that certification! You'll get it, I've got faith in you.


----------



## dmaec

*well.... haven't responded to posts in so long...but...*

I can't help myself here:  
FIRST - 
Milanmarino - I find it difficult to believe that you had to pay to get the results. I'm sure you had to pay to renew your membership, but not for your results. Maybe, if you wanted to see them online, you had to renew, but I'm sure with a phone call to AAPC they would have mailed your results, in fact they always do mail the results anyway. (or at least they did when I tested) Certainly, they would have no reason at all not to give the results of a test you paid for, it just doesn't make sense.  It might have been your grocery money, but we all make choices,...right? It's not AAPC's fault you didn't pass the test, you didn't pay "to find out you failed".  you failed, yes - and you payed for renewal of membership.  and really?...really - you had enough time to go through that test twice?  I considered myself lucky to have  completed the tests I took with the time allowed!  perhaps that's why you're not passing it, perhaps you're going through it too fast, not reading the questions clearly,...missing important information...?  information needed to determine the correct answer out of the multiple choices they give us......

SECOND:
ohn0disaster - I have to comment - it really frustrates me when people say the test is easier now.(or easier "back then") whatever they say, because I've seen it stated both ways..... seriously...?  really? you make it sound as though AAPC has lowered their standards, making tests easier to pass now...really?... I took my CPC test years ago - it was very difficult, but I passed, and it was worth it  - I took my CPC-H a few years back - guess what... it WASN'T easy!  It was just as difficult ....BUT, I passed that too.


ok.. so, I know I'll regret posting...but I'm just saying....


----------



## ohn0disaster

I didn't say that the test is easier now. I said that it is easier to pass because they do not break it up into sections. They allow you to miss 45, regardless of if you miss all 45 in the coding portions or 45 in the Med terms and Guidelines. If you read my post, thoroughly, you will see that I explained that. I also explained that the test is hard, PERIOD. Twist my words into something negative, if you wish, but that is definitely not what I was saying.


----------



## CarolP77

Ok so from my calculations I am assuming that if passing grade is 70% means we have to get minimum of 105 questions right to pass. My exam is on the 14 of next month. SO nervous....


----------



## j-fowler57

I am taking my CPC-H exam in May and am very nervous about it. I too had been wondering the % needed and I had ordered the study guide and the practice online tests so I am hoping I pass the first time. Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## maycricket

The best advice I can give is to be familiar with the reference books and to sharpen your comprehension skills.  The most important thing is time management, and if a person is a slow reader or has to re-read scenarios repeatedly, they are going to run into problems on the test due to the time contraints.  Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## kellandrea09debose@gmail.com

*Kellandrea DeBose-MOS Coder*

I just took the CPC exam for the second time this past Saturday. Waiting on the results now! The first time I failed due to time. When the proctor gave the "1 hour left" announcement I was literally on question number 70. I had to guess 80 questions in one hour. I spent too much time on the first 70 questions (huge NO-NO). This time my strategy of going through the entire test and answering the simple and short questions and leaving the harder questions for last seemed to worked quite well for me. I got done in perfect timing and I used the process of elimination basically on every question. I hope to become certified this go-around. Please keep me in your prayers!


----------



## msdwilborn@gmail.com

hello Angela please send me some test preps what ever you have that can assist me on preparing for my cpc certification my email is msdwilborn@yahoo.com


----------



## rsheets

I readily passed the CPC exam the first time without any coding experience.  How is this possible?  It is not because I am a natural-born coder, that is for sure!

I became quite familiar with my coding manuals, they were totally dog-eared, and I had thoroughly marked up critical information using the info I gleaned from the Blitz Review Videos.  This helped me see what I was looking for much more quickly.

I also took the AAPC practice exams and forced myself to learn to go fast enough.  50 exam questions should take about 1 hour 50 minutes. The critical thing about taking any practice exam is to thoroughly review all the answers.  You can go slowly through this part.   Repeat the practice exams until you are getting about 85% right, then you should be able to pass the real exam.  

I also used this practice exam and did the whole thing at once during a 5 hr 40 min session when I was home alone and did not answer the phone! It gave me some understanding I needed beyond AAPC practice exams.  But again, you need to take the time to thoroughly review the answers!

I am glad I took the time to thoroughly prepare, even though all these items cost me some money.  The CPC exam was definitely a tough exam and a challenge to sit through! 

Prepare, and you will be glad you did!  Wishing you success!


----------



## rwalters39

I took the exam this past Saturday and got the good news today. My advice is to answer all the med term, HCPCS and any area that you're very strong in first that will build your confidence up. Modifiers and ICD-9 codes are very helpful in making a decision between code choices. And most importantly....relax you can do it.


----------



## rsheets

To rwalters39:

Great news!  Congratulations!


----------



## daizyblue86@yahoo.com

mekab26@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know what percentage is needed to be considered passing? When I checked my results it showed me I had a 67% and I'm about to order some practice test and prepare for my retake. Just want to kind of get an idea of how far out of the ball park I am.



70% is passing


----------



## msekarinfo

*laydi_salazar*



laydi_salazar said:


> I took my free retake on Nov. 6th and I felt positive about it. I finished an hour b4. I had purchased a practice exam and studied it. I sincerely thought this 2nd x was it.....
> 
> When I checked 2 see if my results had been posted on here, I saw that I had FAILED!! I seriously could not believe it. My heart started racing and my excitement was flushed down the drain. I missed it by 4 pts. 4 pts, I felt horrible when I went back to work. I didn't want to do anything!
> 
> I felt like I've let myself down and my daughters down, because this would have changed my life financially. I was hoping and ready to get paid what I deserved. I was excited to not have to worry about how I would pay my bills since I'm the only one working right now. SO SUX! This would have really helped my husband and I. He would have had his chance at going to a tech school and not worry about money cuz we'd be good with one income.
> 
> NOW, my 3rd x at taking the CPC exam this weekend, 12-11.... I am hoping to pass this x cuz I really need it. I can't afford to keep paying $300 again!
> 
> Lord Jesus, help me pass this CPC exam. You know my heart and my situation. I can't do it alone and without You....



Its all depends ur luck also..Dont worry now u'll get high.....
i'll Pray for u....and i'm also attend retake on 12/09/2012....


----------



## greatbiller

*You can do it!*

I recently took the CPC exam and passed it on the first try with an 86%.  I had ordered the practice exams, and consistently scored in the 70s, so I knew I had a chance.

The one thing that helped me more than anything else was crossing out answers that I knew were incorrect.  This tip was listed in the Coding Edge publication, and it really does work!  I focused on the correct ICD-9 code first, which eliminated 2-3 choices for each question which made selecting the correct answer much easier, as I did not have to look up every possible CPT code.  

I also whole-heartedly agree with other posters who have stated to answer the easier questions first.  Doing that will give you a confidence boost which will make the rest of the test seem easier.  

Also, pace yourself!  If you cannot answer a question within a minute or two, skip it and come back to it later if there is time.


----------



## kfoxworth@hotmail.com

*taking the exam*

To the lady who failed the test 2x's already. I can understand about you taking the cpc exam and passing it. And that you was trying to pass it to increase your income for your family. I'm trying to do the same thing for my family. I just took my exam on 12-15-2012 for the 1st time. I hope I passed, but if I didn't I'm going to do just like u retake it until I pass. Because I will be a life changer for me to. I what to work from home part time for an extra income.


----------



## curtis93

*cpc exam*

Hi I just took my cpc exam yesterday and i finished with time left but I don't have any feeling that I passed or failed.After I left the exam I couldn't remember one question but I also did a lot of studying on medical term anatomy and Insurance,and basically just had a couple of questions on that.I found my test was all surgical and diagnosis so I was just wondering If anyone had the same experience.Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsheets

*what's on CPC exam*

Curtis,   There is a breakdown of the types of questions in a blog and video on the CodingCertification,org website.  Enter "whats on CPC exam" and it will point you to it.  There is a wealth of information on this site to help you prepare.  I hope you passed, but if not, this same website has a treasure trove of information on how to prepare.  BTW, insurance is not own of the topics on the exam.


----------



## ToniSmith 

Doreen,   
Many people are talking about highlighting and notes in your books for the test....can you or anyone whose taken the test offer advise on what this really looks like.  What notes will be helpful to have in your book and what should be highlighted.   I ask because in my program we were told we could not write in our books at all or they wouldn't let us e use them for the test.  Now 10 months later at the end of my program and 10 days before my test I have no notes!  UGH!!!!!!!

Any help is appreciated!

Toni


----------



## moshjl

ToniSmith  said:


> Doreen,
> Many people are talking about highlighting and notes in your books for the test....can you or anyone whose taken the test offer advise on what this really looks like.  What notes will be helpful to have in your book and what should be highlighted.   I ask because in my program we were told we could not write in our books at all or they wouldn't let us e use them for the test.  Now 10 months later at the end of my program and 10 days before my test I have no notes!  UGH!!!!!!!
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Toni



Toni, 

If you are taking the CPC exam you CAN write notes in your books. You just can't have extra papers inserted or sticky notes. You can tab, highlight and write notes to your hearts content! Also, You should look up Codingcertification.org videos on youtube and watch how to "bubble and highlight". It will help you so much!! Start now since you only have 10 days until the exam. Also, in a different highlighter color, highlight the parenthetical notes under the code descriptions. That helped me tremendously! I would definitely write down the path of blood flow through the heart. That could be very beneficial to you. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## arichardson

*failed test*

i know how you feel. I've actually just failed my 3rd attempt at the test. It is a major let down.  I'm signing up for a 4th try in a month. I guess the one positive I can take is I have done better on each test and I'm only 4% points away from passing so at my current pace I should pass this one.

fingers crossed...knocking on wood...lucky rabbits foot in hand...etc


----------



## boyced@email.chop.edu

*Notes/highlightening in books*

I just took the CPC exam for my first time on 6-8 and passed. And the things that helped me, were my notes in the books..( muscle names/ parts of the stomach/med. term). But also, I crossed out the wrong answers immediately in the exam booklet itself. the proctor told us we can write in it..and i did..I crossed out, elminated based on modifiers when I could..and I still left thinking I failed. But thankfully I didnt.


----------



## ptaylor1

arichardson: you'll do great. I'm sure you've reviewed what went wrong, etc....THIS time is your time!!!   I don't know if you're a praying person...but I am and will send some up for you! You got this!

I'm reading through these posts to get pointers, as I am taking my first shot at the exam in a month. Today is the last day of an online course I have taken for 8 weeks. 8 weeks of 8-9 hours, five [sometimes 6] days a week, no teachers...just this course syllabus and my books...AND I AM FREAKING OUT (did I learn correctly? did I focus on the right things?). 

But I took my "final" exam for the course and the "mock cert exam" and scored an 83% and an 80%. It took me almost 8 hours to do the 150 question final last friday, and then I timed myself the 5hr 40min on the mock certification exam yesterday and the timer went off while I was on my last question.

I was looking for additional pointers in timing and saw some great ideas here, so THANK YOU! 

In case it could help someone else, here is what I did to improve my time from that first test to the second by going through and answering all of the 'word' questions first...then answered all the ones that had only one code in the answers and then through to the answers with 2 codes....saving the biggest answers for last. I noticed that once I got the the answers that had 5-7 codes, all the CPTs were different...so process of elimination was easy.

Good luck to you all. I wish I didn't have to wait so long before taking the exam, but it was the first available in my area. Thanks for the pointers on readying myself!


----------



## shamilo

*Im confused -_-*

Do I need to pass 70% on each section of the test or overall??? 2 years ago it was overall...is it still the same????


----------



## rsheets

shamilo said:


> Do I need to pass 70% on each section of the test or overall??? 2 years ago it was overall...is it still the same????



Today you need to get a 70% overall for all 150 questions. They all count the same. You can get any 45 wrong of the 150 and still pass with a 70%.  I could not find this info on the AAPC website, but Laureen Jandroep checks every year to get the latest information and that is what she was told by AAPC for 2013.  Years ago, you needed to get 70% in each section of the exam, but this is not the case now. (FYI, Laureen Jandroep, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I, CMSCS, CHCI, CPPM, creates Blitz Review Videos every year to help students prepare for the CPC exam.)


----------



## lalgire

*Failed exam*

i recently took my exam and scored 68% over all. is is passing 70% over all or per section?
thanks


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net

70% overall


----------



## igusti@hotmail.com

*Score*

HI everyone I take the CPC exam Saturday Dec.7, and I would like to know what score you have to make to pass the exam.

Thank U


----------



## dwang52246

hello Angela,

 please send me some test preps what ever you have that can assist me on preparing for my cpc certification, I will take the exam on 12/14/13, and really need to have more question to practise. Thanks a lot!

 my email is maggieorwang@gmail.com


----------



## hortonmary98@yahoo.com

*hortonmary98@yahoo.com*

I took my certification exam on Oct,23,2013 I am trying to get the results of that exam I am trying to get the results of that exam. I'm a nervous wreck waiting to see if I passed it.                        
                          Thank You 
                               Mary Horton


----------



## nakeishap

*CPC Exam*

I took the CPC exam today and didn't finish. What's the chance of passing? I can't believe I didn't finish, the questions were so hard and  I was taking my time. I don't think I complete any of the questions on HCPCS.  Would that make me fail?


----------



## nakeishap

I took my CPC exam today also. How did you find the questions? They were very hard to me and left 12 unanswered. Guess we will know in 5 days if we pass or not.


----------



## chilipepper218@gmail.com

Excellent advice!


----------



## mills.ashley20@yahoo.com

*cpc exam - results on the website*

can anyone tell me how to check my exam results on the website???


----------



## erjones147

When you log in, does it have a "CPC-A" after your name?


----------



## ransoe01

Today was my 3rd time taking the CPC exam. The first two times, I didn't have tabs which slowed me down and I wasn't able to complete the exam and had to fill in a lot of my answers. Therefore, this time I put tabs in all of my books, wrote notes inside of my books, and I did the practice test more than once....with that being said I was able to complete the exam and I feel confident that I passed. Because lord knows,  I really don't want to sit for a 4th exam my brain hurts too much from the constant studying! So good luck to everyone that's taking the CPC exam.


----------



## kycats

*How to pass the CPC exam*

Have you all try ordering the webinar from AAPC call how to pass the CPC exam on your first try. I swear by this webinar, I failed my exam 2 times and then I order this webinar and it gives you the inside scoop on how to pass the exam. This was the best webinar I have seen so far and I can tell you that it works, I didn't want to just pass I wanted to score higher than 70 and I did. So before you go out and spend your hard earn money on something else, contact AAPC and inquire about the webinar. I promise you will not regret it!

Beverly A Taylor, CPC


----------



## Andrea3445keller

Beverly Taylor....do you PROMISE that it can help someone pass this test?  I have taken the thing 4 (count 'em....FOUR!!!) times, and my grades have been: 60, 68, 66, and this last one was a 62.  Cannot even begin to tell you how devastated I am.  I had such plans for having those letters after my name....fixing up the house....first, KEEPING the house, repaying my parents, etc.  But now I can't even seem to get dressed in the morning.   All of my self worth is gone just because of that word:  FAiLED.


----------



## nicoleveronicah@gmail.com

*Woe as me?*

I just found out I failed the CPC exam, pretty badly (this is my first attempt). I know I have to do better, and do something different but I really am clueless as to how to pass this exam. 
I am graduating in August from my Coding program (I am valedictorian of 6 classes), the reason I mention that is because I felt like I knew how to study?couldn?t be so wrong! In addition to the 10 month program, I enrolled in a 6 week review course which I thought was very helpful. I did 4 mini practice exams (50 questions each) and a practice CPC exam (150 questions) where I sat for 5 hours and 40 minutes. In retrospect I only scored a 72 on the practice CPC exam, although I scored 85+ on the mini practice exams I didn?t time myself taking it. I ended up running out of time the day of the exam and guessed at 14 questions; even if I got all 14 questions right I still would not have passed. Clearly I am having a problem with understanding the material.  I am devastated and completely embarrassed that I failed so horribly (Under 60%).  So far I will be timing myself and reviewing the areas I didn?t do well in. I know this question has already been asked a million different times before, but I would appreciate any info on how else I can prepare for this exam. Thanks


----------



## kimberly514

I swear by the Blitz Review videos offered by Coding Certification.org.  Laureen has such helpful tips, and she actually shows you the notes she has in her CPT book.  She has a special method of grouping the CPT codes together and even though it is a time consuming process, I truly believe it helped me do very well (and pass) my CPC exam on the 1st try.  

I'm a visual learner and her videos really worked for me.  Check out her website and some of her videos on Youtube to get an idea of her teaching style.


----------



## semillhouse

I went to a state college in the area for about a year and got an Applied technology diploma and took a boot camp course before the test. I felt completely unprepared and was almost in tears after the test because I was absolutely convinced I failed. I finally got up the nerve to check the results and when I signed in to the AAPC site there was a little CPC-A after my name. I clicked on the results and it said I passed and I was soooo excited. I didn't study as much as I should have aside from the boot camp, but I've always been a good test taker, and I don't think I would have passed it if I wasn't. Just goes to show how important it is to know how to test in general (eliminating wrong answers, time management, etc.) Good luck everybody!! Theres a free retake for a reason...


----------



## Amber Davis

I am so excited! I passed the CPC exam on the first attempt! That really was the hardest test I have ever taken and I am glad that is over. Good luck to everyone taking it!

Amber Davis
CPC, CCMA


----------



## kimsw1262

*Taking CPC Exam in December*

Hello I am taking the CpC exam in December and wanted to know if someone close to me, Sunrise, Fl can help with tutoring for the exam or someone have some good advise.  I did purchase the three practice exams and the books but would like some study ideas.  Thanks Kimberly


----------



## ptyeka

I just took my test for the second time. And got a 58. Any suggestions, I'm feeling down about it


----------



## Mali0114

*score needed to pass the CPC exam*

Is the minimum passing score  still 70% overall to pass the CPC exam for 2015? I see answers stating this but they look like  pretty old dates.  Thanks, Mali0114


----------



## teresabug

yes Mali0014 you need to score at least 70% in order to pass. It is 150 multiple choice questions and you have 5 hrs and 40 minutes.


----------



## Olindaharbaugh

I found the practice tests that I purchased to be a big help.


----------



## RobertaPeppler

*Anyone try AAPC webinar*

Going to take the CPC exam in 3 weeks. I was wondering if anyone has tried the webinar the AAPC has "how to pass the CPC on your first try"?? I saw it in this forum but have never heard of it. Did anyone try the webinar?
Thank you


----------



## ewitte

*Be prepared and pray!!*

I took the exam for the first time Saturday and to my shock passed. I was sure I failed. But, I can  tell you for a fact that there is no way I could have passed this grueling exam with out serious prayer. I asked the Lord to go with me into the test and keep my thoughts and focus clear. At about 4 hrs in I started to panic, I said a silent prayer and the Lord calmed me right down. Anyway, study hard and DO NOT change your answers. Your first answer is usually the right answer.


----------



## nessam23

kycats said:


> Have you all try ordering the webinar from AAPC call how to pass the CPC exam on your first try. I swear by this webinar, I failed my exam 2 times and then I order this webinar and it gives you the inside scoop on how to pass the exam. This was the best webinar I have seen so far and I can tell you that it works, I didn't want to just pass I wanted to score higher than 70 and I did. So before you go out and spend your hard earn money on something else, contact AAPC and inquire about the webinar. I promise you will not regret it!
> 
> Beverly A Taylor, CPC



I cannot find this webinar on AAPC..Please help!


----------



## Dick Fisher

how do I check my test result??


----------



## Kavikuil11

Hi I have booked my exam date on November 8th 5days back and this is my second attempt, till now I didn't receive my Hall ticket. Please advise whether it will take time or need to do anything. For my 1st attempt I received within 2days, so I'm little confused.


----------



## 35350637

*CPB of CPC -P ?*

I am in the process of getting  my certification and which one is widely recognized  and which would be likely to a making a living.....Which one is more popular?  I was to pass the first time if I can the exam..... Passing exam percentage?


----------



## CodingKing

35350637 said:


> I am in the process of getting  my certification and which one is widely recognized  and which would be likely to a making a living.....Which one is more popular?  I was to pass the first time if I can the exam..... Passing exam percentage?



I would go with a regular CPC over CPC-P. I work for an insurance company and was told CPC will go a lot further. I was told there are so few CPC-P that it may become a discontinued credential one of these days. I don't plan on taking CPB until i complete my CPC. I may do the CPC-P next as i already have a background in reimbursement.


----------



## shereel26

Would you like to split cost if study exams I did not pass as well


----------



## jazzpage09

how do you check it?


----------



## CodingKing

jazzpage09 said:


> how do you check it?



Look at your purchase history under My APPC. Click on your exam


----------



## pookergirl

*How long until the test results return?*

I too am on pins and needles waiting to see if I passed.  I feel really good about it, I only guessed on a few and I felt confident in my answers.  I hope I'm not delusional about how I did!  How soon can the results come back?  I took mine on 7/16 so it's been 5 days since. I've been checking the aapc website 2-3 times a day!  

I know this thread is a little old but what helped me is definitely going through the guidelines and conventions in both the ICD-10 and CPT; going through the chapter specific guidelines, just over and over, knowing where everything is in all your code manuals too and believe it or not, in your CPT, instead of tabbing the side with all the tabs that came with it, put those tabs on the top and bottom and then create your own tabs, 0-9, and put the zero tab at the start of your 00 codes, your 1 tab on the start of your 10000-19999 section, 2 tab at the start of the 20000 codes, etc.  It helps tremendously with finding your codes speedy quick.  Know where your drug codes are on in the HCPCS and the modifier section in the HCPCS, tab those so you can refer to them quickly.  Also, in the CPT, read your parentheses under the codes you look up, you'll miss a few if you don't!  Watch missokieok's videos on youtube; excellent free information on ICD-10 and more importantly CPT coding, I watched all of them and literally came to understand some of the more difficult procedures thoroughly.  Very helpful.


----------



## krazypuggs@hotmail.com

*70% is needed for passing CPC exam*

70% is needed to pass the CPC exam


----------



## Kartheektc

mekab26@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know what percentage is needed to be considered passing? When I checked my results it showed me I had a 67% and I'm about to order some practice test and prepare for my retake. Just want to kind of get an idea of how far out of the ball park I am.







pass percentage is 70 to clear the exam...........u just step behind, if u practice , u will get  good result.......................


----------



## Kartheektc

pookergirl said:


> I too am on pins and needles waiting to see if I passed.  I feel really good about it, I only guessed on a few and I felt confident in my answers.  I hope I'm not delusional about how I did!  How soon can the results come back?  I took mine on 7/16 so it's been 5 days since. I've been checking the aapc website 2-3 times a day!
> 
> I know this thread is a little old but what helped me is definitely going through the guidelines and conventions in both the ICD-10 and CPT; going through the chapter specific guidelines, just over and over, knowing where everything is in all your code manuals too and believe it or not, in your CPT, instead of tabbing the side with all the tabs that came with it, put those tabs on the top and bottom and then create your own tabs, 0-9, and put the zero tab at the start of your 00 codes, your 1 tab on the start of your 10000-19999 section, 2 tab at the start of the 20000 codes, etc.  It helps tremendously with finding your codes speedy quick.  Know where your drug codes are on in the HCPCS and the modifier section in the HCPCS, tab those so you can refer to them quickly.  Also, in the CPT, read your parentheses under the codes you look up, you'll miss a few if you don't!  Watch missokieok's videos on youtube; excellent free information on ICD-10 and more importantly CPT coding, I watched all of them and literally came to understand some of the more difficult procedures thoroughly.  Very helpful.




4 to 30 days


----------



## leisuream

I got a 69% the first time.  I just took it again and feel like I did worse!!  Uugh!


----------



## renee.hoenig@yahoo.com

Does anyone know if your score for a certification exam is ever posted on a weekend. The status says received, but I wondered if I had to wait until Monday to get my grade?


----------



## CodingKing

renee.hoenig@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know if your score for a certification exam is ever posted on a weekend. The status says received, but I wondered if I had to wait until Monday to get my grade?



Monday at the earliest. Received really only means fedex box received.


----------



## SVermillion

*Where is the percentage listed?*

Where is the percentage listed?  How do I view my percent score?


----------



## TorresJackelyn

SVermillion said:


> Where is the percentage listed?  How do I view my percent score?



You have to go to your exams and click on the exam you want to review. Under that tab should have a ‘view score’ tab. Hope that helps!


----------



## TorresJackelyn

*Passing scores take longer to post?*

I’ve taken the CPC exam 3 times already. I failed the 1st time with a 42% and then failed the 2nd with a 64%. Both of these scores with posted online on Thursday night (5 Days from exam date(Sat)) and this 3rd time I’m feeling pretty confident I passed but I’m not sure. Does anyone know if passing exams take longer to post online? Has anyone received a pass within 5 days before?


----------



## halled67@gmail.com

*Cpc exam scorees*

I think you need at least a 70 to pass


----------

